# [LE] LPD K9 officer meets new partner - Journal and Courier



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-0&fd=R&url=http://www.jconline.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article%3FAID%3D/20080505/NEWS/805050314&cid=0&ei=3KkeSJjQIY30yASIppmcBg&usg=AFrqEzciTPiqGOI5ea4_8UVaFxBieO75Eg">LPD <b>K9</b> officer meets new partner</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Journal and Courier, IN -</font> <nobr>18 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>Patrol Officer Ron Dombkowski, with the Lafayette Police Department, is continuing his role as the unit's <b>K9</b> officer with a new partner. <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

